# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  Blades of the British Empire

## L. Braden

This is said to be the best version yet (revised, reorganized, and enlarged) of the series, "which contain hundreds of accounts of sword fighting in battles in 19th century British wars. ... I highly recommend reading D. A. Kinsley's books." (J. G. Hopkins, SF, 11-6-11 & VWF, 12-21-11.) Ditto other conflicts, 1600-1900. "It is an indispensable collection of sources. ... I'd strongly recommend reading Kinsley's books." (Matt Easton, SF, 1-11-11 & 8-22-11.) Available exclusively from lulu.com, lulu.com/uk, and other lulu sites.

http://www.lulu.com/browse/search.ph...ch=d+a+kinsley

----------


## David M. W.

Is that the compilation of all previous volumes?

----------


## L. Braden

From what I'm told, all of the material has been reorganized according to subject, and revised and enlarged in that commentaries with impractical theories and opinions have been replaced with more combat narratives, which are not only more interesting but decisively evidential as to the practical use of the sword in combat.

----------


## David M. W.

Thats the next position on "books to buy" list  :Smilie:

----------


## L. Braden

http://www.lulu.com/shop/search.ep?t...ch=lulu.com&q=

This is the new URL.

----------


## Will Mathieson

Do the illustrations include their title or a description? How many pages is the book?

----------


## L. Braden

From what I'm told, the compiler has let the pix speak for themselves for reasons given in a previous post; but they are all arranged according to subject. And there are 564 rather than 708 pages because the font size was reduced from 12 to 11 pt. and a lot of the theoretical and technical info was eliminated in favor of more combat narratives and illustrations, and to keep the cost down. If you want the extra info, go for "British Sword Fighting".

----------


## Matt Easton

D.A.Kinsley's new edition, Swordsmen of the British Empire, with an introductory essay by Matt Easton (me) - http://www.fioredeiliberi.org/swords...ritish-empire/ - Please support this endeavour - this is the best compendium of English language historical hand-to-hand combat sources you will find anywhere in print.

----------


## L. Braden

See my post of 03-20-2012 for the correct URL.

----------


## L. Braden

[QUOTE=L. Braden;1167936]This is said to be the best version yet (revised, reorganized, and enlarged) of the series, "which contain hundreds of accounts of sword fighting in battles in 19th century British wars. ... I highly recommend reading D. A. Kinsley's books." (J. G. Hopkins, SF, 11-6-11 & VWF, 12-21-11.) Ditto other conflicts, 1600-1900. "It is an indispensable collection of sources. ... I'd strongly recommend reading Kinsley's books." (Matt Easton, SF, 1-11-11 & 8-22-11.) Available exclusively from lulu.com, lulu.com/uk, and other lulu sites.

----------


## L. Braden

> http://www.lulu.com/shop/search.ep?t...ch=lulu.com&q=
> 
> This is the new URL.


This is the correct URL for the new 2013 edition, entitled "Swordsmen of the British Empire".

----------

